# First time post of film photos



## AlexMoon (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,
This is my first time posting any of my photos taken with my EOS 3 film camera. These are from 2 different assignments from a class i am taking. 
First set of images is 'visual elements'.
Second set of images is "framing".

Let me know what you think! i am very open to criticism and it is encouraged. 
Visual Elements



 

 
Framing


----------



## timor (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Alex.  I think you fulfill your assignments. I like the ideas in first and last picture most.
How long are you shooting film ? I'm asking as there are other issues.


----------



## AlexMoon (Dec 3, 2014)

timor said:


> Hi Alex.  I think you fulfill your assignments. I like the ideas in first and last picture most.
> How long are you shooting film ? I'm asking as there are other issues.


I am going to be in another film class in the spring and then that would be it most likey


----------



## timor (Dec 3, 2014)

AlexMoon said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alex.  I think you fulfill your assignments. I like the ideas in first and last picture most.
> ...


OK. So it's only that you have to learn basic use of a film, it's a part of the program... Not true interest in film photography...


----------



## AlexMoon (Dec 3, 2014)

timor said:


> AlexMoon said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


No not at all. there is definitely an interest in photography. I would like to be able to shoot both film and digital photos very well. Please let me know the issues in my photos so i may correct them.


----------



## timor (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi. I know, that you have EOS 3, it is magnificent camera, but maybe too magnificent for a beginner.  Nevertheless, tell me what film did you used, what ISO you used and what was your developing process. All of this pictures are somewhat soft and there must be a reason for that. O, what program did you set the camera to ?


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 17, 2014)

I like the last one the best but would suggest you spend some time on depth of field and attaining sharpness.
The photos certainly do fulfill the goal of the classes.


----------

